

Facebook presents its mobile development framework - commanderj
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/guides/mobile/

======
joelhaasnoot
Typically Facebook: the docs suck

I click on "See it in action" and "Android devices"
([https://developers.facebook.com/docs/mobile/screenshots/andr...](https://developers.facebook.com/docs/mobile/screenshots/android/))
and get a 404.

~~~
henrikschroder
The good thing about that though is that it allows clever startups to offer a
service that takes care of the horribly documented details of making a
Facebook app, and let their customers focus on the actual app.

(Guess what my company is doing)

------
robjohnson
Am I missing something? From a native iOS perspective anyway, this is nothing
new. (Besides the one-click log-in anyway)

This seems like facebook's way of catching up with how twitter's technology is
baked into the iOS 5 OS.

~~~
timdorr
These are all in-browser, not native applications. That's new.

------
patja
There is a big difference here in that app post contents will (hopefully)
appear on mobile devices with all of their content visible and intact. Today
when an app makes a post, the "description" (one of the optional post
parameters) is left out when the post is viewed on a mobile device, and if
there is an image it will get cropped to be square. The "description" is where
your app really delivers most of its content for the post, and leaving it out
today on mobile makes the posts appear almost nonsensical. Plus there is an
open bug right now ( <https://developers.facebook.com/bugs/151722701585098> )
that has rendered app posts almost completely invisible on mobile devices
since about Sept 25...I am guessing they will have to fix that bug as part of
this new commitment to mobile. I know for one of my apps this bug has cut our
traffic (and ad revenue) by 50%.

------
Mikushi
Could be interesting, even though most of this was already doable through the
regular API, some new interesting things (send Request to a friend for example
is a nice idea).

But with the FB Credits thing, i'm not sure what are the implications in terms
of revenue stream, if my app already as an advertiser platform, do i have to
funnel it through Facebook, or FB Credits are just for end users? Anybody as
more information regarding this?

------
alperakgun
It is interesting to see how Facebook, Google, Apple collide on mobile by
bring their core competencies onto their own mobile offering. Each one also
tries to lock down users, based on their advantages. If competition wins, we
shall have the same exciting ground on mobile too.

------
endlessvoid94
This is awesome. Except, I can't see my friend lists. I assume this is in the
works...

